# Automatic censorship causing problems



## ackee walk (Nov 23, 2008)

i was just recommending a puerto rican dish in another thread and the forum won't allow me to.  it keeps putting stars, blocking out half of the name of the dish.  the dish is called ****ngo.  I purposefully misspelled it as mofungo, replacing the o with a u. but for the sake of accuracy i don't want to have to always do that, for this word and/or future ones. suggestions? i am not trying to come up with some creative way to curse. how do we get around the automatic censorship when certain curse words/abbreviations of curse words happen to be contained in another word that is not a curse word??


----------



## kbragg (Nov 23, 2008)

**** is a cuss word?

ETA: I guess so!


----------



## ackee walk (Nov 23, 2008)

yep, on this forum it is.

anyone know how to fix this issue?


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Nov 23, 2008)

It's considered a shortened term for mf-er. 

There has to be a better way for the censors to work.  Maybe only censor it if the offending words aren't surrounded by other letters: i.e. "m.o.f.ongo" wouldn't be censored, but "m.o.f.o" would be.....



kbragg said:


> **** is a cuss word?
> 
> ETA: I guess so!


----------



## ackee walk (Nov 23, 2008)

brooklyngal73 said:


> It's considered a shortened term for mf-er.
> 
> There has to be a better way for the censors to work.  Maybe only censor it if the offending words aren't surrounded by other letters: i.e. "m.o.f.ongo" wouldn't be censored, but "m.o.f.o" would be.....



thanks. this makes sense. in the mean time, i didn't realize you could put periods in between the letters to avoid the asterisks blocking out half the word.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Nov 23, 2008)

You can, but it's discouraged.  It'll look as if you're trying to get around the no cussing rules/block. 



ackee walk said:


> thanks. this makes sense. in the mean time, i didn't realize you could put periods in between the letters to avoid the asterisks blocking out half the word.


----------



## beverly (Nov 23, 2008)

Its fixed now, you can spell the word correctly now  Its just a small modification that I have to make to make the censor work. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## kbragg (Nov 23, 2008)

brooklyngal73 said:


> It's considered a shortened term for mf-er.
> 
> There has to be a better way for the censors to work.  Maybe only censor it if the offending words aren't surrounded by other letters: i.e. "m.o.f.ongo" wouldn't be censored, but "m.o.f.o" would be.....



Wow! I had never considered it as one. I think it's evolved into a term all it's own, a positive term of endearment


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 1, 2008)

ackee walk said:


> i was just recommending a puerto rican dish in another thread and the forum won't allow me to. it keeps putting stars, blocking out half of the name of the dish. the dish is called ****ngo. I purposefully misspelled it as mofungo, replacing the o with a u. but for the sake of accuracy i don't want to have to always do that, for this word and/or future ones. suggestions? i am not trying to come up with some creative way to curse. how do we get around the automatic censorship when certain curse words/abbreviations of curse words happen to be contained in another word that is not a curse word??


 u lyin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that dish is the bomb too!! well in one thread they asked do u consider urself to have long hair...and i said..heck no i feel ********** and it was starrrred out...like it is now...is that a fluke too...B.A.L.D.Headed


----------



## ackee walk (Dec 1, 2008)

i understood why the automatic censoring saw mofongo and put the asterisks to block off the first four letters but b.a.l.d.headed?  i dunno what's going on. i don't know how ********** could be a curse word...

hopefully bev will soon see your post and fix the issue.


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 1, 2008)

ackee walk said:


> i understood why the automatic censoring saw mofongo and put the asterisks to block off the first four letters but b.a.l.d.headed?  i dunno what's going on. i don't know how ********** could be a curse word...
> 
> hopefully bev will soon see your post and fix the issue.


 i was like...dang..i cant even call myself bald*headed if i want too... now u got me wantin some mofongo...ima have to make some..


----------



## GodMadeMePretty (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh, this thread is hilarious!!!  Let me see **********!

ETA:  OMG!!  I always thought people put those asterisks there themselves.  Oh, my word.


----------



## beverly (Dec 2, 2008)

You may not call yourself or anyone else b.a.ld. headed. To begin, that it is not even a word. Secondly, i don't find any humor it in when anyone is referenced in that fashion. If anyone is having balding issues, that can post that on the forum, and it is proper English.

Any other issues with the censor function, please submit a ticket. 

thread closed.


----------

